# To get the rodeo's straight



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

your right, most of the broncs are just unwanted horses, if it wasn't for rodeo's id say these guys would have met the doggers.

they dont work often and when not at rodeos are pretty much just spelling,

the life or the life??


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

I've ridden in rodeos since I was 9 years old, I've been barrel racing for 11 years now, and ridden in hundreds of rodeos. Not all rodeos are bad. There is one particular rodeo company, which I will not mention by name, that has cowboys who smack the broncs and bulls in the head while in the chutes to anger the animal. That throughly ticked me off, and I happened to know one of those men. 

People disregard the sport of rodeo because to them, its not a sport, its just entertainment. Which for the most part it is, but for most of us riders, we get large payoffs for winning or even placing. People will continue to hate our sport no matter how much we try to convince them otherwise. I'm looked down upon because I even partake in these activities, but if you ask me other horse sports are dangerous if not worse than rodeo. I've watched plently of horses die, or break a leg jumping and running cross country, as well as various racehorses.......if anything people need to hate horse racing. Its one of the worst sports out there, people breed these animals just to practicaly race them to death. They only want MONEY, and if the horse doesn't place or doesn't have the heart to race they "throw" them away.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I have been to many many rodeos and *there is NO abuse to any animals* and animals rarely ever die. People need to stop saying that rodeos are cruel but they aren't people also need to stop saying that the animals have bad lives well they dont


You simply cannot make blanket statements like this. Have to been to every single rodeo held in every single city/state? I personally agree that MOST rodeo's, at least in Australia, are not as big a problem as peple think. Animals are treated well and with respect. However, I know that abuse DOES happen, it happens in every discipline.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

I've never seen abuse at a rodeo, not saying it doesn't happen tho.

We could start an equal thread about shows - on how feet get jacked around with insane angles to make a horse move 'better'. 

It can happen anywhere


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree that that is not what rodeos are about, its quite likely that SOMEWHERE in the world there is some sort of abuse to animals and though it is not often, some animals do die in the events. It seems to me that broncs and bulls are in the most danger because all the reported deaths I've heard of were from a bull or bronc horse falling down and hurting itself.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

i go to the most popular rodeos u can find in my circit and there is no abuse. If you were gonna ask i no their popular because of the numbers of people in my classes at one show i had 558 people in barrels and around 600 in my roping classes(breakaway, team roping, and some other roping)


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Rodeo is like any other horse sport. Some people are in it for the money, some are not, some don't care about the horses as long as they can run, some care about more. I have never been in a rodeo, but love watching them. At my local rodeos, people are respectful, but yes some do take things way out of hand. I like showing horses, I haven't had the chance much, but hopefully soon I will. 

Just like you criticze horse racing, yes, a lot of people are in it for the money, but there are some who are not. But people barrel race 2 yr olds, like they race 2 yr olds, and the same odds are still there of putting to much strain on the horse.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

i barrel race a 2 yr old for my friend and everyone says its just luck but i think the horse is a dream and the horse does just fine without strain she has a traveling vet with her all the time and the vet check Iceis before and after each run but i have never critized racing cause i never have a chance to watch it!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

ok running a 2 y/o is abuse. just cause there fine now doesnt mean there going to br that way all there life. your risking the helth of he animal.at 2 they are still growing. thats like asking a preschooler to be a body builder!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

The rodeos in my area are very careful with handling the livestock.You have to remember,these cows are a mans lively hood,and the last thing he wants is a bull/calf with a broken leg.Iv only known of one rodeo accident where a calf broke his leg due to being run over by a horse.The cowboys carried the calf out in a BLANKET and he was euthanized at home.I agree, not all rodeos are run that way and abuse does happen.But saying rodeo in general is abuse, just shows your ignorance of the sport.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree w/ wildspot, to make such a general statement with such a strong opinion isn't right. There is in fact at least some degree of abuse that goes on during rodeos, just like every other event where human and animlas are inviloved, with a competitive spirit. I also agree that there is not as much abuse as some people might think, but that is all opinion and perspective and every one is entitled to it... 
I don't think running a 2y/o is really abuse especially if it has its own personal vet going around with it to watch her health, obviously they care about the horse. However I do believe it is irrisponsible, and it wouldn't hurt to wait a few years to wait for her body grow properly or there most likely will be problems with the horse in the future... But that is just my opinion, I don't know the horse or rider or how she is trained and cared for.


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

Hmmmm......first of all, I never run a 2 year old horse in barrels. Second of all, and I'm really not trying to be rude in any way, but buddy......what kind of "shows" are you going to? I've never ridden in any rodeo or even shows where there were over 500 riders, that would take weeks for all the riders to compete. At the most I've ridden with MAYBE 200 other horsemen/women and that was in the KSBHA.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I would venture to say that barrel racing is worse than flat racing - In regards to wear and tear on joints, ligaments and bones. The horse not only has to run, but make tight turns at speed. Eek!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I rodeo. I barrel race, work cows, and ride drill. There is abuse in rodeo. There is abuse in every horse event. HOWEVER, abuse is not the norm especially if you are riding in a sanctioned rodeo where there are very real consequences for abuse including ones that will end your pro-rodeo career. 

It also depends on your definition of abuse. Personally, I think running a 2 year old on barrels is neglect but others may disagree.

I posted a thread that ended up being locked about all the abusive things I see barrel racers do either out of apathy or ignorance. Personally, as a barrel racer, I see the most abuse there. 

I also don't like calf roping. 
However if asked yes or no, would I say Rodeos are abusive? Definitly a big no. Would I say there are cases of abuse in rodeos. Yep.


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> I would venture to say that barrel racing is worse than flat racing - In regards to wear and tear on joints, ligaments and bones. The horse not only has to run, but make tight turns at speed. Eek!


 
I do have to agree wild_spot, BUT with proper care of the horse it isn't so much abuse. I always take precaution with my horses when I run them, I've seen girls who could care less about their animals....all they care about is winning. My horses are on joint supplements, feed dehydrated alfalfa pellets, get the best hay money can buy, and I always run in sport boots.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't think wear and tear on a horses legs is abuse unless you are riding recklessly with no regard for your horses health and safety. Jumping, running, turning, etc are all going to have an eddect on the horses legs...its kind of inevitable, but I guess I don't think it's abusive. 


In otherwords: "what kansasbarrelracer said!"


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

k well the rodeo wasn't anywhere near wyoming it was down in florida and the rodeo was set up to take around 5 days and they ran all day and all night they got threw all barrel racers in 2 days and every one else got their go on the 3rd 4th and 5th days of the rodeo, but thing is it wasn't a rodeo really it was most like a world show we had people from everywhere coming. 
and i didn't just start that horse in barrels i worked him in the arena, on trails, walked him around the ranch, with cows not everything with barrel racers is just the speed. I had a barrel horse that was started under saddle at bout but i started that horse in barrels when i knw he was good under saddle. I had him for years but ended up selling him last month because of some issues with money and traveling


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> i didn't just start that horse in barrels i worked him in the arena, on trails, walked him around the ranch, with cows *not everything with barrel racers is just the speed.*


*Sigh* I DO know that. 

Don't want to take this completely off topic, so I will NOT continue to explain my opinion on this.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I do have to agree wild_spot, BUT with proper care of the horse it isn't so much abuse. I always take precaution with my horses when I run them, I've seen girls who could care less about their animals....all they care about is winning. My horses are on joint supplements, feed dehydrated alfalfa pellets, get the best hay money can buy, and I always run in sport boots.


Oops, only just picked this up! I meant that it is worse than flat racing in regards to the wear and tear it causes on *young* joints. I was specifically referring to two year olds. I definately don't see anything wrong with barrel racing a mature, properly conditioned horse - I do!

:]


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> *Sigh* I DO know that.
> 
> Don't want to take this completely off topic, so I will NOT continue to explain my opinion on this.


 
I agree with you

I'm going to go ahead and keep my opinions to myself, since she is 13


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm curious what the name of this barrel racing world show is?


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I'm curious what the name of this barrel racing world show is?


Me too... if there was a Barrel racing competition that big in florida... I would think I'd know about it.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

i dont know what the name is i go to way to many shows to keep track but yea just cause im 13 doens't mean i have no clue what im doing i didn't just start him i had my friends trainers, my vets, my farrier and a bunch of other people help me decide when to start and with what


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm really not trying to be rude about anything, but if there was a "world show" in florida with that many barrel racers and ropers, most of us experienced racers would know about it. And I don't know what circuit your riding on, but I sure as heck have never to a world show with that many barrel racers running in only 2 days


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

There was a big National barrel racing thing just went on in Georgia last month


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I know the NBHA was held in kissimee (sp) FL?


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

qtrhrsecrazy said:


> There was a big National barrel racing thing just went on in Georgia last month


 
That was NBHA Open World in Augusta. Same as every year and it's a week long. Finals cover a 2 day period.

I just can't think of anything in florida. I know there are some super shows in florida...but no national competitions. The biggest national competition out here is Open world... aside from that you have to head further west for anything else.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

well it was a while ago now but thats the biggest one i have been to i most recent one (dont laugh) was for our hunting party, about 25 - 30 people, cause everyone has horses we do barrels, cutting, sorting, team penning, team roping, and a bunch of other fun stuff it cost everyone 5 bucks for some reasons unspoken but it was some major great fun best show ive ever been to and it was only a show in our arena haha lol


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I personally have seen some abuse at rodeos. but I have also seen it at hunter shows, pleasure shows, jumper shows, and events. 

So you really can't make a blanket statement saying that there is no abuse in a sport.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

BuckOff41570 said:


> That was NBHA Open World in Augusta. Same as every year and it's a week long. Finals cover a 2 day period.
> 
> I just can't think of anything in florida. I know there are some super shows in florida...but no national competitions. The biggest national competition out here is Open world... aside from that you have to head further west for anything else.


Thanks.. I couldn't think of the name of the town in GA. A friend of mine qualified and went to run there this year


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

so strapping a rope right around a bull's "bull parts" so he goes nuts isnt abuse?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> so strapping a rope right around a bull's "bull parts" so he goes nuts isnt abuse?


You better try that again. The strap goes around the flanks not the testicles. You are not educated about this issue so you can bow out gracefully or continue to show your ignorance.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

sillybunny11486 said:


> so strapping a rope right around a bull's "bull parts" so he goes nuts isnt abuse?


Have you ever seen a bull buck? It is definately NOT around his "parts", it is around his flanks. It is not "strapped tight" either. If nothing else, no way they would risk his parts, they breed for the best bucker possible. If all the bulls risked having their parts fall off, what good would that be? I'm no expert (far, far from it) but I'd say those bulls love to buck!


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

most of the bulls and broncs actually like to buck! and my friend had acouple of bucking bulls he bought of is friend and he had them in the arena and he told me to go out there with them and see how lose the straps were so i did and they were loser then a flank strap on a riding horse is! He was like see all of the bulls buck for 1 reason cause they like to same with the horses. I wish i could have got some pics of those three bulls cause they were the nicest ones i have eva seen but couldn't.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

qtrhrsecrazy said:


> Thanks.. I couldn't think of the name of the town in GA. A friend of mine qualified and went to run there this year


No problem. I go down for the open finals every year. It's great fun!


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> so strapping a rope right around a bull's "bull parts" so he goes nuts isnt abuse?


No lol, the strap isn't around his 'bull parts'.. geeze


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't know the first thing about rodeos, and even* I* know that it dosen't go around his guy parts


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

You'd be amazed how many people thing that...


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

yea i no i hear people talking smack bout the rodeo guys on the chutes all the time and someone even yelled at my friend(he's one of the chute guys) for doing it and he was like we dont and walked away


----------

